# Eager for Damasko news ?



## StufflerMike

When the Damasko DC86/2 was presented by Damasko a couple of days ago some members posted questions in this thread








Launch June 20: Damasko DC 86/2


Monday, June 20, Damasko is going to launch something new in their DC8X line - the DC86/2. The DC 86/2 bezel comes in a fresher design, a tad different to bezels we are used to when talking about Damasko watches. “Sometimes less is more“ seems to be a saying Damasko listened to. At 12 o‘clock...




www.watchuseek.com




knowing that I will soon meet with the Damasko family. Meeting the Damasko family was devided into two parts, „private“ and watches. The part on watches was „questions & answers“.


Q: Will the new font appear on all DC86s going future?
A: No, the new font is reserved for the DC76/2 and DC86/2 models.

Q: Will there be the orange and green accent model with this font?
A: Yes, DC86/2 and DC 76/2 models will be available in the already known colours, so red and blue is an option as well.

Q: Will there be a countup and countdown bezel offered?
A: Yes, email is requested.
Q: And by the way, can we also expect a new dial for the DC82 ?
A: No.

Q: How was the (attractive) new typeface chosen?
A: A designer was hired for support.

Q: What other changes were considered, but not implemented?
A: Smaller numerals on the bezel with kind of an underline was considered.

Q: Do the updated watches make use of Damasko's new machines?
A: Yes, for example the Tornos Deco 16

Q: Have there been minor changes to the C51 movements in response to experience so far?
A: Damasko strives to continuously develop its products and this is also the case with the C 51 chronograph movement. For example, the zero setting mechanism has been improved. The new zero position lever can be seen in the photo.










Q: Please also ask about the future of the DK105 or at least their top movement, A 35, H 35. And if Si-variants are planned of the chronos and the A-26.
A: Damasko did not bury the DK 105. this also applies to works A 35 and H 35. However, when and how is currently discussed within the team. Si-variants are on the to do list as well.

Q: New version of the DC 66 coming ?
A: Everything is possible/thinkable. However, there are no concrete plans to do a new DC66.

Q: I wonder now will it be possible to swap to the new dial on my DC86?
A: To get a DC86/2 dial for your DC86 is basically possible if you are ready to take the costs. Konrad Damasko explicitly pointed out that this will involve a long waiting time.

Q: Will the DA3x/DA4x series see a comeback ?
A: Yes, but not in a timely manner, not in 2022 and maybe not in 2023.

In our 4-hour chat there was a red thread which Konrad mentioned several times, the “curse of in-house production“. To produce a watch in-house you need the machinery and you need people to operate the machines. And here is the problem, it is almost impossible to hire the staff you need. A lot of big players like Continental, BMW, Tesla are sucking the region's labor market dry. It is almost impossible to hire a CNC operator. It is currently impossible to hire a warchmaker. A team of Damasko visited all German watchmaker schools to promote their own brand and generate interest. No success so far. If I had to put in a nutshell I’d say that Damasko is running through a „ucking situation“.

A lot of parts are ready to be processed, however staff is missing.









[bracelets parts]









[DK 3 and DSub50 parts]








[Chrono cases and bracelet parts]

Konrad the picture crasher.










Part of the machinery at Barbing


----------



## MrDagon007

Very nice little update Mike. Thanks.
Those waiting on a DK3x or DK4x will be disappointed for now, until they find staff.
The new DC76/2 is very pretty indeed, it was a good idea to hire an external designer.


----------



## StufflerMike

MrDagon007 said:


> Very nice little update Mike. Thanks.
> Those waiting on a DK3x or DK4x will be disappointed for now, until they find staff.
> The new DC76/2 is very pretty indeed, it was a good idea to hire an external designer.


Well, Konrad frequently reads this and other fora and knows that the DK3x, DK4x are in high demand, the pitty is…..recruiting mess.


----------



## MrDagon007

StufflerMike said:


> Well, Konrad frequently reads this and other fora and knows that the DK3x, DK4x are in high demand, the pitty is…..recruiting mess.


Yes, sad really. They have a great basis to expand operations but until they have good people that will stay a struggle.


----------



## StufflerMike

Another update, the straps of the DC76/2 and DC/86-2 are made by Fluco, Fürth im Walde. A watch made in Germany with a strap Made in Germany. Got one of the test dummies for my DC 66, soft and smooth.


----------



## zharik

StufflerMike said:


> Q: Please also ask about the future of the DK105 or at least their top movement, A 35, H 35. And if Si-variants are planned of the chronos and the A-26.
> A: Damasko did not bury the DK 105. this also applies to works A 35 and H 35. However, when and how is currently discussed within the team. Si-variants are on the to do list as well.


That sounds good, thank you for the update. I discovered that there are elegant + tough + hand-wound watches in just a couple of days. DK105 is very high on my collecting list now.


----------



## ekwanok

What an excellent post, @StufflerMike. Hoping you'll pardon my generalizing, this is the kind of thing found on WUS, but rarely elsewhere. Thank you very much for asking our questions of the Damasko family, and for sharing their responses. For the sake of the workers, I'm glad labor demand is high in the region, but of course I sympathize with Damasko about the hiring difficulties. Konrad's "photo bomb" made me laugh.


----------



## royfocke

Thank you for the (not so good) news!

Roy


----------



## GrouchoM

Will the upgraded C51 movement be used in the DC86/1, too? I prefer its style.


----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> Will the upgraded C51 movement be used in the DC86/1, too? I prefer its style.


Of course, that‘s the plan. BTW: Damasko does not speak about a DC 86/1, it‘s the 86 I learned.


----------



## StufflerMike

royfocke said:


> Thank you for the (not so good) news!
> 
> Roy


Roy, life is a roller coaster.😉


----------



## Deacfan

As somewhat of an aside, were any arrests ever made regarding the break in to Damasko's manufactory?


----------



## StufflerMike

Deacfan said:


> As somewhat of an aside, were any arrests ever made regarding the break in to Damasko's manufactory?


No.


----------



## singularityseven

Thanks for sharing this info! I love these 'behind the scenes' articles that you do with brands, specially with Damasko considering nearly everything is made there.


----------



## Springdale_1

StufflerMike said:


> Another update, the straps of the DC76/2 and DC/86-2 are made by Fluco, Fürth im Walde. A watch made in Germany with a strap Made in Germany. Got one of the test dummies for my DC 66, soft and smooth.
> 
> View attachment 16739559
> View attachment 16739560


Great update, Mike! Thank you for providing the photos of the factory and for giving us all an update. Love to see the photo of Conrad having fun too. Hope they can find some staff/expertise to join them in Barbing soon!

Regarding the straps, I purchased a Fluco leather strap a little while ago and it is breaking in beautifully. Reasonably priced too. I'd recommend them. Between these Flucos and the Eulit straps I have, I would say I'm a sucker for German-made straps and mesh bracelets! 
For us in the states, we can order them online from Holbens Fine Watch Bands in Washington state.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Adding my voice to the chorus of thanks - interesting update  

It seems utterly bizarre that recruitment is such a problem - I thought such issues were confined to the UK, and that only because of our backwards political machinations...


----------



## Beenflik

Thanks for posting. I have a dk30 showing up tomorrow and those photos got me even more excited lmao


----------



## bts01

Mike, thank you for the update even and very much appreciate your time in asking and reporting back the info (even if its not the news I wanted to hear). Cheers


----------



## LI Watch

Wow Mike, great update. Thanks so much. You got more information than I can as a vendor ;-)
Proving once again that "boots on the ground" is immensely important.


----------



## Quartersawn

Thank you for the update. It explains why I have not been able to buy a DK30.


----------



## STK1200S

Great post & sad news that parts & machinery are just sitting. The situation is the same in Los Angeles in many industries.


----------



## φευ

Any mention of difficulties in the procurement of materials? (everybody seems to be talking about supply shortages... but - as always - mostly second hand info (ie you hear about it from those who like to talk)).


----------



## frank_be

Finally a Damasko without the ugly Arial font.
I was always interested in Damasko, but the Arial font always kept me of.
Now things are changing... Very nice that DC76/2


----------



## Thom986

Nice pics and nice post. Thanks for your time.


----------



## njhinde

Thanks Mike, the timeline for the DA3x range may not be what a lot of people wanted, but that clarity is very helpful (especially for folks planning the sequence/timing of their next purchases).


----------



## Commisar

Ahh this explains the delays. Sad to see they are having such labor shortages that impact production. 

Looks like my 7+ month wait for a DC86 won't be atypical for a while.


----------



## Commisar

StufflerMike said:


> Of course, that‘s the plan. BTW: Damasko does not speak about a DC 86/1, it‘s the 86 I learned.


Ahh wonderful. Did they give a timeframe as to when the new parts entered the "assembly line"?

My DC86 went in for production in December 2021 or so.


----------



## Cahanc

StufflerMike said:


> When the Damasko DC86/2 was presented by Damasko a couple of days ago some members posted questions in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launch June 20: Damasko DC 86/2
> 
> 
> Monday, June 20, Damasko is going to launch something new in their DC8X line - the DC86/2. The DC 86/2 bezel comes in a fresher design, a tad different to bezels we are used to when talking about Damasko watches. “Sometimes less is more“ seems to be a saying Damasko listened to. At 12 o‘clock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knowing that I will soon meet with the Damasko family. Meeting the Damasko family was devided into two parts, „private“ and watches. The part on watches was „questions & answers“.
> 
> 
> Q: Will the new font appear on all DC86s going future?
> A: No, the new font is reserved for the DC76/2 and DC86/2 models.
> 
> Q: Will there be the orange and green accent model with this font?
> A: Yes, DC86/2 and DC 76/2 models will be available in the already known colours, so red and blue is an option as well.
> 
> Q: Will there be a countup and countdown bezel offered?
> A: Yes, email is requested.
> Q: And by the way, can we also expect a new dial for the DC82 ?
> A: No.
> 
> Q: How was the (attractive) new typeface chosen?
> A: A designer was hired for support.
> 
> Q: What other changes were considered, but not implemented?
> A: Smaller numerals on the bezel with kind of an underline was considered.
> 
> Q: Do the updated watches make use of Damasko's new machines?
> A: Yes, for example the Tornos Deco 16
> 
> Q: Have there been minor changes to the C51 movements in response to experience so far?
> A: Damasko strives to continuously develop its products and this is also the case with the C 51 chronograph movement. For example, the zero setting mechanism has been improved. The new zero position lever can be seen in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 16739473
> 
> 
> Q: Please also ask about the future of the DK105 or at least their top movement, A 35, H 35. And if Si-variants are planned of the chronos and the A-26.
> A: Damasko did not bury the DK 105. this also applies to works A 35 and H 35. However, when and how is currently discussed within the team. Si-variants are on the to do list as well.
> 
> Q: New version of the DC 66 coming ?
> A: Everything is possible/thinkable. However, there are no concrete plans to do a new DC66.
> 
> Q: I wonder now will it be possible to swap to the new dial on my DC86?
> A: To get a DC86/2 dial for your DC86 is basically possible if you are ready to take the costs. Konrad Damasko explicitly pointed out that this will involve a long waiting time.
> 
> Q: Will the DA3x/DA4x series see a comeback ?
> A: Yes, but not in a timely manner, not in 2022 and maybe not in 2023.
> 
> In our 4-hour chat there was a red thread which Konrad mentioned several times, the “curse of in-house production“. To produce a watch in-house you need the machinery and you need people to operate the machines. And here is the problem, it is almost impossible to hire the staff you need. A lot of big players like Continental, BMW, Tesla are sucking the region's labor market dry. It is almost impossible to hire a CNC operator. It is currently impossible to hire a warchmaker. A team of Damasko visited all German watchmaker schools to promote their own brand and generate interest. No success so far. If I had to put in a nutshell I’d say that Damasko is running through a „ucking situation“.
> 
> A lot of parts are ready to be processed, however staff is missing.
> 
> View attachment 16739476
> 
> [bracelets parts]
> 
> View attachment 16739477
> 
> [DK 3 and DSub50 parts]
> View attachment 16739478
> 
> [Chrono cases and bracelet parts]
> 
> Konrad the picture crasher.
> 
> View attachment 16739472
> 
> 
> Part of the machinery at Barbing
> 
> View attachment 16739479
> 
> 
> View attachment 16739480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16739481
> 
> 
> View attachment 16739482
> 
> 
> View attachment 16739484
> 
> 
> View attachment 16739486


Thanks Mike! Always appreciate the depth of Damasko knowledge you have.


----------



## kostak

Mike a big thank you for keeping us updated , it is greatly appreciated. 
I am fortunate to have a DK105 and a DC56!


----------



## lucas9p9

Thanks for this inside view! I had an order in queue for a DC82 green when news of the 86-2 dropped. Out of curiosity I asked if they could put the bezel from the 86-2 on my 82, and was told it is possible. I believe they will be replacing just the bezel insert to make the swap. Very much looking forward to receiving the finished product once it comes; I imagine it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## Beenflik

Very glad to say the dc30 is the nicest watch I have, the bracelet alone is spectacular. I guess patience is the name of the game with these boys.


----------



## orpheo

For 20 years, youth has been told that they had to go to university to get a 'real' career. Now we see that those kids who went to uni to study something inconsequential and work at the supermarket or work as an Uber driver, might as well have gone to a technical school to learn a craft. Gosh I wish I knew about CNC milling when I was 17. Would have changed my entire career path. We see the issue of staff and recruitment in every branch: from guitars to watches, cars to simple plumbing. 

I believe that we, as a society, require more people to work with their hands than sit in an office behind a computer. 

All that to say: I hope Damasko finds the people they need because their products are amazing.


----------



## Beenflik

He looks like he is levitating my money away from my wallet with some kind of black forest magic


----------



## PS-65

orpheo said:


> For 20 years, youth has been told that they had to go to university to get a 'real' career. Now we see that those kids who went to uni to study something inconsequential and work at the supermarket or work as an Uber driver, might as well have gone to a technical school to learn a craft. Gosh I wish I knew about CNC milling when I was 17. Would have changed my entire career path. We see the issue of staff and recruitment in every branch: from guitars to watches, cars to simple plumbing.
> 
> I believe that we, as a society, require more people to work with their hands than sit in an office behind a computer.
> 
> All that to say: I hope Damasko finds the people they need because their products are amazing.


It's been going on for way longer than 20 years. The problem is that society looks down on 'real jobs' - you're not properly human unless you can wear a suit to an office with a view. Sad really. A professor once jokingly told me that what you get paid is inversely related to the importance of your job - since people with meaningless jobs must be compensated to endure them.


----------



## orpheo

PS-65 said:


> It's been going on for way longer than 20 years. The problem is that society looks down on 'real jobs' - you're not properly human unless you can wear a suit to an office with a view. Sad really. A professor once jokingly told me that what you get paid is inversely related to the importance of your job - since people with meaningless jobs must be compensated to endure them.


Perhaps I downplayed it too much indeed, but you are right. 

I like the way a suit feels, the way it dresses, the way it looks, but the cultural connotation it has anno 2022 is for me no longer an appeal.


----------



## 14060

Thank you for the informative post!


----------



## rodo88

It's really sad to hear of challenges they are having. My DK32 arrived damaged and has been back with Damasko for a couple of months with no updates or ETA


----------



## Beenflik

rodo88 said:


> It's really sad to hear of challenges they are having. My DK32 arrived damaged and has been back with Damasko for a couple of months with no updates or ETA


You gotta bother them about it, say you bought it for a wedding and you're so disappointed Yada Yada..


----------



## Chris_5100

StufflerMike said:


> A: A designer was hired for support.


That was my first thought when I saw the new DC86/2: finally they let a designer do the design and not an engineer!

I think that was a very wise decision!


----------



## GrouchoM

Chris_5100 said:


> That was my first thought when I saw the new DC86/2: finally they let a designer do the design and not an engineer!
> 
> I think that was a very wise decision!


I'm in the opposite camp

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Patrick B.

Thanks so much Mike, for the (rare) interview with Konrad and the pictures of the machinery. A genuine manufacture! Love it. A Damasko watch is certainly a keeper. No need for artificial shortage, here all is real.


----------



## Doc7

I know the DC76/2 is not currently offered with the Damasko bracelet, which Watchmann confirmed. Is this because the bracelet is the ice-hardened metal, and it means that you can't just buy the bracelet and add it to the DC76/2 watch?


----------



## StufflerMike

Doc7 said:


> I know the DC76/2 is not currently offered with the Damasko bracelet, which Watchmann confirmed. Is this because the bracelet is the ice-hardened metal, and it means that you can't just buy the bracelet and add it to the DC76/2 watch?


The icehardened martensitic steel and the surface hardened austenitic steel differ in colour, just a bit but still visable.


----------



## Cahanc

I wear a Damasko bracelet with my Dsub2 and I can confirm what M Stuffler says. There is a slight color and texture difference between the two metals, it is not enough to bother me but if that sort of thing sticks with you and is bothersome it may be enough to ruin it for a person.


----------



## Doc7

StufflerMike said:


> The icehardened martensitic steel and the surface hardened austenitic steel differ in colour, just a bit but still visable.


Not sure if it’s a bug or what, but the Damasko site is now allowing selection of steel bracelet on the 76/2:


----------



## dtyger

Finally decided to request a quote for swapping dial and date wheel on my custom DC86 with the new dial from DC86/2.
After @StufflerMike interview with Konrad Damasko I thought it is done deal. To my surprise I was told it is not possible anymore 
Quote of the answer: 
“ we have decided not to offer this option anymore.
We will only offer this in conjunction with a repair.”

That’s disappointing cause I really like my watch and at the same I much prefer legibility of the dial. I wonder now if semi breaking my watch worth the new dial as it seems to be the only way to get it.

@DAMASKO I would like to understand motivation for such decision and if it is open for a change in the future?


----------



## GrouchoM

dtyger said:


> Finally decided to request a quote for swapping dial and date wheel on my custom DC86 with the new dial from DC86/2.
> After @StufflerMike interview with Konrad Damasko I thought it is done deal. To my surprise I was told it is not possible anymore
> Quote of the answer:
> “ we have decided not to offer this option anymore.
> We will only offer this in conjunction with a repair.”
> 
> That’s disappointing cause I really like my watch and at the same I much prefer legibility of the dial. I wonder now if semi breaking my watch worth the new dial as it seems to be the only way to get it.
> 
> @DAMASKO I would like to understand motivation for such decision and if it is open for a change in the future?


Couldn't you buy the 86/2 and sell your 86/1?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## StufflerMike

@DAMASKO I would like to understand motivation for such decision and if it is open for a change in the future?
[/QUOTE]

From the answer I conclude that it has to do with an economical use of personnel. The last time when I met Konrad he was talking about the difficulties in recruiting. Damasko is looking for staff on Instagram, Facebook and newspapers, regionally and nationally. Same reason for not showing up on events like Watchtime Düsseldorf, PresseSchau Vienna and WindUp Watch Fair.


----------



## Cahanc

dtyger said:


> Finally decided to request a quote for swapping dial and date wheel on my custom DC86 with the new dial from DC86/2.
> After @StufflerMike interview with Konrad Damasko I thought it is done deal. To my surprise I was told it is not possible anymore
> Quote of the answer:
> “ we have decided not to offer this option anymore.
> We will only offer this in conjunction with a repair.”
> 
> That’s disappointing cause I really like my watch and at the same I much prefer legibility of the dial. I wonder now if semi breaking my watch worth the new dial as it seems to be the only way to get it.
> 
> @DAMASKO I would like to understand motivation for such decision and if it is open for a change in the future?


Thanks for the post as I was considering this request also.


----------



## noregrets

dtyger said:


> Finally decided to request a quote for swapping dial and date wheel on my custom DC86 with the new dial from DC86/2.
> After @StufflerMike interview with Konrad Damasko I thought it is done deal. To my surprise I was told it is not possible anymore
> Quote of the answer:
> “ we have decided not to offer this option anymore.
> We will only offer this in conjunction with a repair.”
> 
> That’s disappointing cause I really like my watch and at the same I much prefer legibility of the dial. I wonder now if semi breaking my watch worth the new dial as it seems to be the only way to get it.
> 
> @DAMASKO I would like to understand motivation for such decision and if it is open for a change in the future?


What Mike said seems to make sense. When the current wait time is many months for a new watch, I can see why they would want to de-prioritize existing customers making cosmetic changes.

I wonder if an end-around might be to ask WatchMann or another authorized dealer about this. They could procure an 86/2 dial from Damasko, and then switch out the dial for you so there is virtually no burden on Barbing.


----------



## WatchMann

noregrets said:


> What Mike said seems to make sense. When the current wait time is many months for a new watch, I can see why they would want to de-prioritize existing customers making cosmetic changes.
> 
> I wonder if an end-around might be to ask WatchMann or another authorized dealer about this. They could procure an 86/2 dial from Damasko, and then switch out the dial for you so there is virtually no burden on Barbing.


 If the manufacturer does not offer the option, then we can not offer it either.


----------



## Doctrinaire

A new dial seems like something that would require a users watch to visit Damasko directly, not simply sending it to @WatchMann. Not a common part that would ever need replacing due to damage. Whereas various gears, balance hair spring, or barrel spring could be sources elsewhere. 

I can see Damasko's reason for discontinuing such a swap, unless the watch is already getting a service. Prioritize furthering production of new and exiting models and secondly servicing and RMA requests. 

I have experience working for a small local catering company, where it is simply not feasible to work with a client on small requests for 10-20 less people unless there are larger food order in the works. Especially can be the case on a busy day where we have to prioritize larger catered events and turn down smaller ones depending on staffing. The cost becomes greater than the payback, or even to break even simply not worth it. Have to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## noregrets

Doctrinaire said:


> A new dial seems like something that would require a users watch to visit Damasko directly, not simply sending it to @WatchMann. Not a common part that would ever need replacing due to damage.


WatchMann has replaced a damaged dial for me in the past.


----------



## dtyger

GrouchoM said:


> Couldn't you buy the 86/2 and sell your 86/1?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


That creates other sort of complications on its own: my watch is custom built with sword hands and engraving, that besides of hassle of selling the watch which I haven’t done before.


----------



## dtyger

Doctrinaire said:


> The cost becomes greater than the payback, or even to break even simply not worth it. Have to draw a line somewhere.


That is interesting thought. I would assume that economic of the swap should be profitable for Damasko.
The other thing that if there is no staff, then no matter how much money you pay for the swap there are no people to do this.
What makes me frustrated is absolute statement from sales without even suggesting if it will be considered in the future so I could save a hope


----------



## jonobailey

I do fear for Damasko reading this thread - people are impatient with their money and quickly begin to look elsewhere.

Understand the issues they face, but when there are virtually no models in stock, extended waiting times and a reduced catalogue it doesn't make for a great buying experience.

People excuse it for a brand like Dornbluth & Sohn, where there are bespoke design processes and customer engagement, but I dont think this stands true for Damasko.

I do wonder when their capacity and production increases, wether they will still have the customer base there, or if they will have lost patience and gone elsewhere.

This is compounded by the fact that in the UK there are now only two authorized dealers left - Jura Watches who are horrendous and Chronomaster, while the owner has got good reviews generally, I have attempted to buy and paid for 'in stock' watches on three separate occasions only to be told each time that they are unavailable, so have given up considering using them.


----------



## dtyger

Satisfaction is usually defined by expectation.
And communication , at the right time, is the key here.
However I see point here that if people eager to spend money and get watch right away it could make some issues.


----------



## Cahanc

I think that moving forward good quality products will always find a home, if the watches Damasko make are as good as past watches there should be no problem. That is a slightly different problem than pleasing someone immediately, it is usually well known that you may have to wait for quality. Hopefully if they lose any customers now due to the employee shortage, economy, Covid or any other reason they can continue and rebound as soon as possible. For many companies in a lot of sectors the past 3 years have been a death sentence, I hope this is not the case for Konrad and the Damasko brand.


----------



## earlofsodbury

My (admittedly vague) understanding is that Damasko's staffing shortage is a facet of a problem affecting all of German watchmaking - with skilled people constantly being lured across the border into Switzerland where they can enjoy beneficial pay rates and taxation levels substantially lower than Germany's. 

My guess would be Damasko would love to carry-on providing a bespoke service, but simply can't due to circumstances.


----------



## GrouchoM

It's not like there are any competitors offering such customization? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Happy Acres

It is one thing to change a hand color or style, bezel scale etc, but putting a dial from one model into a different model seems off. Then you end up with a frankenwatch. It will have the original model engraved on the back, and the front will look nothing like it. I imagine a manufacturer would actively avoid doing that.


----------



## noregrets

Happy Acres said:


> It is one thing to change a hand color or style, bezel scale etc, but putting a dial from one model into a different model seems off. Then you end up with a frankenwatch. It will have the original model engraved on the back, and the front will look nothing like it. I imagine a manufacturer would actively avoid doing that.


Interestingly, though, I seem to remember reading that they allowed folks to do the dial swap within the DK100 series.


----------



## dtyger

Happy Acres said:


> It is one thing to change a hand color or style, bezel scale etc, but putting a dial from one model into a different model seems off. Then you end up with a frankenwatch.


in this case it is hardly different model and merely just new look of a dial, the rest is going to be the same ( except for the bezel)


----------



## Cahanc

dtyger said:


> in this case it is hardly different model and merely just new look of a dial, the rest is going to be the same ( except for the bezel)


The engraving on caseback would indicate DC86 and the dial would say DC86/2, maybe not a big deal to some but I can see where this would start to cause problems.


----------



## StufflerMike

noregrets said:


> Interestingly, though, I seem to remember reading that they allowed folks to do the dial swap within the DK100 series.


Well, mounting a differently colored 100 series dial into a Damasko DK 100 makes it……..still a Damasko DK 100.


----------



## Horatio

Very frustrating news, but I think I see an Orgasmatron in the back of that last shop photo so he's got that going for him.


----------



## baderous

I'm waiting for a DS30, ordered directly from Damasko, for more than 2 months now.. has anyone received one recently? If so when did you order?


----------



## StufflerMike

baderous said:


> I'm waiting for a DS30, ordered directly from Damasko, for more than 2 months now.. has anyone received one recently? If so when did you order?


That‘s what they posted 3 days ago on IG (+newsletter)
„Sie sind zurück! Unsere handlichen und vielseitig-kombinierbaren DS3X-Modelle. Diese Uhr ist mit ihrer schlichten Eleganz perfekt für jedes Handgelenk, egal ob für den Mann oder die Frau.
Wir bieten eine Auswahl an verschiedenen Zeiger- und Zifferblatt Farben, die in Kombination mit unseren farbigen Lederbändern immer einen individuellen Look ergeben.
Mache Dir oder Deinen Liebsten jetzt eine Freude mit einer individuellen DS30!

They are back! Our handy and versatile-combinable DS3X models. With its simple elegance, this watch is perfect for any wrist, whether for a man or a woman.
We offer a selection of different hand and dial colors that, when combined with our colored leather straps, always create a custom look.
Give yourself or your loved ones a treat now with a custom DS30!“

So I think your DS30 should be on its way soon.


----------

